# Lund SSV vs. WC (14 feet)



## brianvic

Opinions welcome -- I am about to go full circle on boats. For 18 years I had a Lund S-14 with a 15 hp Evinrude. It was great!! Come back from salmon fishing or crabbing and just hose it out and forget about it. Then the neighbors pasture looked greener and I upgraded to a 1700 Pro Sport. Nice boat but too hard to maintain from salt water use. The happy new owner hauled it away last week. Im going back to my roots and simple boating and fishing life. The SSV looks seductive but does the very modest V make much difference in ride? Is it worth the extra money? The waters around here can get choppy when the wind blows against the tide. The SSV is way more expensive but the boats weigh about the same. Planning on going with 25 hp. Any advice would be appreciated.

PS  I spent many great summers at my grandfathers house at the end of East Ten Mile Rd. on Lake St. Clair. I remember the June bugs. My mom and dad are U of M grads!! Sorry to bother you but there arent many Lund boat enthusiasts here.

Sincerely,

Brian V.  Bainbridge Island, WA


----------



## chamookman

Brian - I'd think that the SSV would fit Your needs quite well. Welcome to the site by the way ! C-man


----------



## Flash

http://www.lundboats.com/2009_wc_16_14_12.html

When I was researching (prior to my purchase) I was pretty convinced that the Lund WC 14/16 DLX tiller model was the way I was going to go. It had everything I was looking. After I bought a used 16' StarCraft with a walk through windshield and steering wheel, I might've reconsidered the SSV. But in reality, the WC DLX Tiller, would do all my fishing requirements. It's just nice for me to be able to use the boat for more than just fishing - as the Mrs. sometimes just wants to go for a ride. I do think that the steering wheel model is easier to dock solo, as you are centered in the boat and thus easier to get both ends roped in. Something I had not thought of before I got mine.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Here's a great back to basics boat by Polar Kraft....nothing against Lund, they are great as well! This layout is a great layout plus you get some storage. The model shown is the 1578 WT, (almost 16 ft) but they also offer it in a 1778 WT (17 ft) but for some reason don't show a pic of it. The 17ft has a bit longer center seat pods, but still a walk thru. The 17ft looks to be the ideal back to basics boat imo...a little above basic but not enough to be a maintainance mess. Anyway, worth a look! Polar Kraft probably isn't much cheaper if any than comparable Lunds, but they are a premium boat. 
http://www.polarkraft.com/pok1578wt.html 

The 25 would push that 15 no problem, and would likely push the 17 as well, but I might opt for a 40 for that one....depending on the gear you haul etc. And the only engine I'd hang would be a Yamaha 4 stroke. (power tilt and trim with the 40)


----------

